# Time Tested Tools-I'm gonna go broke!



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

Don is the man! Timetestedtools.com


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

A block plane is a great way to dive into the world of hand tools. An old Stanley is a great way to dive into block planes. Get comfortable with use and sharpening of that and you will be ready to move up to a jack, then a smoother, then a jointer. Then the discussion about preferred low angles will begin. Before you know it you will have a wall of shoulder, router and standard hand planes. Happy, but poor. With a desire to save some money, you begin to buy cheap, ignored planes off of e bay and restore them. Now you are fully on the slope, without hope of redemption. Please make sure to keep up apprised as you go down, down down. Us Lumberjocks would love to witness the decent!


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Don is the handplane Yoda and his site definitely provides a valuable service to our "niche" of folks who want user tools at reasonable prices. And the 9-1/2 is probably the best all-around block plane one can have. Great choice. Of course you'll also need a low-angle to compliment it. Oh yeah, you'll probably want a 140 with the skewed blade, that thing is awesome. Oh but wait…. never mind. You'll find out ;-P


----------



## DustyM (May 16, 2016)

Thanks for the input, fellas. I already know I'm about to fall down the rabbit hole. I've stared into the abyss of hand tools, and it stared back. But man, what a satisfying sound and feeling!


----------



## kocgolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Ah, dang it. Why did I click on that link? There goes the winter vacation money…What a great site and service!


----------



## steveinaz (Mar 9, 2015)

Don is a great resource. A wealth of information and a tireless contributor. He recently helped me get some parts for my No. 12


----------

